# top ramen anyone??



## mzreyes (Sep 15, 2007)

ok sooooo... I'm soooo freakin broke right now its not even funny. College books set me back BIG TIME. So I've basically been living off of top ramen and cup'o'noodles. lol.. I know, I know.. It's bad for you.. Too much sodium, not enough vitamins and nutrients, but damn! It fills me up. I have eat it with egg though. Ya know, crack an egg and swirl it around the pot. When I was little, my grandma used to put brocoli, aspargus, and other veggies in it.

I was wondering.. what do you all do with your top ramen? any good recipes? Anything good to add with it? Do share!!


----------



## frocher (Sep 15, 2007)

Ramen, the quintessential uni food.  

Here is a link, 5o Things To Do With Ramen:

http://www.simplythrifty.com/50-thin...-ramen-noodles



The Official Ramen Homepage:

http://www.mattfischer.com/ramen/


About.com Ramen Recipes:

http://busycooks.about.com/rsrch.htm?zIsPG=gSrch&zIsT=Busy%20Cooks&zIsD=busyc  ooks&terms=ramen


----------



## aziajs (Sep 15, 2007)

I like to stir fry them with sesame oil.  Someone I know showed me that once.  She just drained the water, heated some sesame oil in a pan and threw in the ramen with the flavor packet.  It was so good.  I'd like to try adding some veggies and meat.  Maybe chicken and broccoli.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 15, 2007)

to be honest, i've always eaten them plain.
It never appealed to me to add anything...I dunno why.
But i added some salt and pepper to a cup o noodles recently, and it gives them a lot more flavor.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 15, 2007)

lol, i eat em with eggs too, and my grandma used to do the same thing! but i also like it with sausages in there too with rice Haha


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 15, 2007)

hot sarachi sauce & a squeeze of lime. =] i'm soo asian aha


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 15, 2007)

take out the seasoning packet and it's way healthier...add garlic, low sodium soy sauce, peanut sauce, whatever flavors you like, plus some veggies and it's more balanced


----------



## righteothen (Sep 15, 2007)

I love using it for experiments.  Sometimes, when I have leftover sauces from going out (yes, I keep the sauces from entres), I'll put the ramen in a skillet with a matching lid and a little water, cover, cook, flip, cook (so it's done), drain the water using the lid, add the sauce, and "fry" the ramen in the sauce.

This is really good with leftover, reheated rice underneath.

The great thing about this method is you can do it with homemade sauces, store bought, etc., and also add veggies, or eggs, or meat.  It's really quick, and since the bulk of the meal is ramen, it's really cheap ^_^.

Oh, and there's a book called "101 things to do with ramen" (or something similar).

And beef and barley soup with ramen = 100x heartier.  Basically, any broth based soup.  I haven't tried chowders, but it just doesn't seem right, somehow.


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 15, 2007)

I think ramen is good with or without extra stuff. If you're feeling super broke, buying veggies and other stuffs to add to it will only make you spend more money. 

If you've got some extra cash then add cheap, hearty veggies like carrots, potatoes, celery, bell peppers, squashes, eggplant, etc. To make it more like pancit style you can always use just enough water to soften the noodles then fry 'em up and do some steam rice.

My first 2 years of college ramen was definitely a staple...one of my buddies was telling me about this ramen site n when i saw your post i totally thought of it...check it out...ramen for life haha

http://ramendepot.com/

hth!


----------



## righteothen (Sep 15, 2007)

That site reminds me, there's a thing called Shin Cup, that is absolutely amazing.  I can find the bowls around here for .80, but there are cups that I can find for cheaper, just more traveling.  The greatest thing about these is that they are so flavorful, you do not have to add anything, and since they are in their own bowl, they are great to bring to school/work.

On the ramendepot site, they have both this, and another thing I like called Maruchan, Akai Kitsune Udon Noodle Bowl.  This is also really good, but not as flavorful.

Seriously, though, you can find both of these a lot cheaper if you happen to be near an Asian grocery store.  That site is great, though, because they are all at the same place ;D.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 15, 2007)

I will ONLY eat it with cubed steak. Both have to be seasoned with Lawry's(?) Seasoned Salt. I then cut it in little pieces and mix it up all over the noodles. Good eating!  (Oh, and I also like mine sticky and not wet so I drain almost all but a smidgen of water out then season it and add the cubed steak.)


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 15, 2007)

OMG I was so poor and starving at uni. I remember it well. My clothes were literally falling off of me. I guess I was going to parties or raves every weekend so that didn't help haha  Anyways ramen was a staple! At 25 cents a packet it's the perfect food for the poverty stricken uni bum.

If its soup ramen sometimes I will add spring onion, or grated carrot, but generally I like it just plain salty and unhealthy. I love the kimchi noodles! For instant fried noodles I like to add any or all of these things: those crunchy chow mein noodles, fried onion, spring onion, sesame oil, frozen peas, chopped tofu, and ketchup manis or satay sauce. 

I also love getting those pre-seasoned packets of ramen and eating them straight out of the pack hehe. Sometimes I'm just too lazy to have to wait the 2 minutes...


----------



## melliquor (Sep 15, 2007)

I love those.  I have always eaten them with nothing else added.  I remember living off of those in uni.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 15, 2007)

for me, I found it costs about the same to buy a box of that minute rice, b/c if its just you, you make very little and it can actually work out to be cheaper (depends on where you buy it, how many servings etc) and its always nice to have some alternative. And honestly, buying ramen noodles for say 25c a piece, you could always go to the produce section and buy a single potato for cheap. And you could get veggies too--grocery stores here have celery and carrot sticks split up so you can pick as little or as many as you want. you can get pretty creative even on a small budget.


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 15, 2007)

You know, this is the second area that I've heard of these ramen noodles, but I have never seen them on the shelves in Canada!  Earlier this year was the first time I'd ever heard of them, but it seems like such a staple that all of you have grown up on!  Are these only sold in the States?


----------



## astronaut (Sep 15, 2007)

I always put an egg in them too lol


----------



## msmack (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lisa J* 

 
_You know, this is the second area that I've heard of these ramen noodles, but I have never seen them on the shelves in Canada!  Earlier this year was the first time I'd ever heard of them, but it seems like such a staple that all of you have grown up on!  Are these only sold in the States?_

 
They are in Canada as well. Everywhere. Any grocery store.


----------



## msmack (Sep 15, 2007)

You can definatly do things to them to spice them up and make them more exciting. I am a big fan of adding an egg. But veggies make it really tasty. You can use frozen or fresh, both very cheap.


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 15, 2007)

lol surviving off of ramen noodles is good for your character =))) haha! i did it, you can too!   

i had a terrible hankering for some soup. the canned crap didn't cut it with the rubber noodles. i didn't want to do it grandma's way with cut up veggies etc. so my ramen noodles came in handy. i just bought a pack of chicken breast. cooked 2 or so at a time with different seasoning (forman grille or the oven) and refrigerated until needed.  i would dice it up and add it to the noodles as i go!

good luck and hang in there!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 15, 2007)

So, for all of you that add an egg, how do you do it?  Do you boil the water,  drop a blended egg in and swirl with the spoon?  Does this produce those nice egg strands you find in fried rice or pad thai?


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 15, 2007)

thanks for your input everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





aziajs: I drop the egg in when the noodles are cooked, and after I stir in the seasoning. I leave the stove on so the soup is simmering, crack the egg, let it sit for like 20 seconds, and then take a fork and swirl it around until the egg is fully cooked.


xjudyx: you're not the only asian one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looooooove me some sarachi sauce, especially with pho!! I love lemon juice with the chicken flavored ramen


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 15, 2007)

I add eggs in mine, sooo yummy =9


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lisa J* 

 
_You know, this is the second area that I've heard of these ramen noodles, but I have never seen them on the shelves in Canada!  Earlier this year was the first time I'd ever heard of them, but it seems like such a staple that all of you have grown up on!  Are these only sold in the States?_

 
Hey Lisa,

Yep they are definitely in Canada, though sometimes different brand names, I've never seen "Top Ramen" in Winnipeg. But I grew up with Mr. Noodles. Or called oriental instant noodles, something to that effect, most stores (we have store chains like Safeway, Sobey's, Superstore) have their own generic house brand.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 15, 2007)

Most of my family just puts hot sauce and pepper in theirs.

If anything, just make sure you're taking a one-a-day or something, living off all that ramen.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 15, 2007)

Well around 97' our family was sooo poor all I ate was Ramen, bagels and popcorn for a year and a half!!! Damn I SICK of those things. LOL. I don't think I've touched popcorn since. I do still like the occasional Ramen though. I HATE when the noodles are too soft, so I boil the water, add seasoning, then take the pot off the heat and let the noodles cook for a few minutes. Al dente. 

This egg idea is interesting. I think I'll have to try it. Does the egg add to the soup like egg drop soup or bird's nest soup? (I think that's what they are called. Sorry if I'm TOTALLY wrong)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah how does the egg make the noodles taste?

I like my noodles al dente too...my boyfriend cooks his for like 4 or 5 minutes, its so gross. lol, i put my noodles in and then after maybe a minute or less i turn it off and hurry and put it in a bowl (if you let it sit it gets mushy). And I don't mix the seasoning packet in the pot, i put it in the bowl and stir it right before I eat it (more flavorful)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 15, 2007)

Wanna hear something sick? You ready? My husband used to put cheese in his Ramen.  Blllaaaa.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Sep 16, 2007)

Egg and cheese is the best~

And my boyfriend says "ramen noodles with soup is good"

LOL. I want ramen now.. I'm going to go make some lol


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Hey Lisa,

Yep they are definitely in Canada, though sometimes different brand names, I've never seen "Top Ramen" in Winnipeg. But I grew up with Mr. Noodles. Or called oriental instant noodles, something to that effect, most stores (we have store chains like Safeway, Sobey's, Superstore) have their own generic house brand._

 
Oh OK, I know Mr. Noodles.  I remember kids at school eating those dry all the time.  My mom never let us get them though!  I have a feeling I've really been missing out!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 16, 2007)

I learned how to make top ramen when I was like 6 years old, and I would make it ALLLL THE TIME. to this day My dad still teases me about how much ramen I used to eat. My grandma would cook ramen for seriously.. 15-20 minutes  the noodles would get really soft and almost clear, and I liked it, 

I like it either way, It depends on my mood.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 16, 2007)

You just saved my life, LOL! I love Ramen noodles, I eat them almost everyday!!


----------



## Switz1880 (Sep 16, 2007)

If you guys like Ramen noodles, you should definitely try Thai Kitchen.  They come in red and black packages and have rice noodles instead.  I find them to be less salty then Ramen noodles and they come in interesting flavors like lemograss chili and Bangkok curry.  I know Whole Foods here in NJ carries it.


----------



## reverieinbflat (Sep 16, 2007)

Alright, my favorite broke dorm noodle recipe. That is if I can remember. I was fed up with traditional Ramen flavor and decided to make this instead.

1 pack of Ramen (I used beef, flavor, I think)
Peanut Butter
Salt & Pepper
Olive oil (I think you could go without this.)
A seasoning of your choice (I happened to have meat tenderizer on hand because my roommate added it to everything. It retrospect, I would have preferring something with a little spice.)

First, take peanut butter (get a healthy spoonful and dump in it a microwave safe bowl.) and a small amount of olive oil and stir until combined. You could probably use water instead, but the oil seemed to cut the peanut butter better, and kept it from getting too solid after it cooled down. Add a half or a fourth of the ramen seasoning, your seasoning of choice, and pepper. Microwave until liquidy. Drain excess oil, there will be some even if you just used water.

Cook ramen, in salted water (more flavorful ramen.) Drain water. Combine Peanut sauce and ramen and heat for an additional minute or so.

Enjoy!

It's pretty good, but I'm not a huge fan of peanut butter to begin with, and this still tasted too much like it.

My boyfriend made as ramen, cheese, and egg once. Very tasty.


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 16, 2007)

Chop up green onion, drop an egg, slice and throw in some mashroom and fish cake if you have them, and top them off (after removing from the heat) with fresh bean sprout!  You are good for a while!!!


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 17, 2007)

mmm pho! theres actually some instant pho noodle packages. try the asian markets!


----------



## righteothen (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJUDYx* 

 
_mmm pho! theres actually some instant pho noodle packages. try the asian markets!_

 
Uuuu, I really need to try those.

Instant udon can also be pretty good, depending on the brand.


----------



## captodometer (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry, but ramen noodles are pure evil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They were bad 15 years ago when I was a student in Wisconsin.  And they are even worse now that I'm a student in New Zealand. Ugh.  They can not be saved, regardless of what you add to them


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 17, 2007)

I've been eating them quite a bit lately; for whatever reason, they just sound good, and they're so fast to make.  In order to cut the sodium content down, I use only about 1/4-1/2 of the packet of seasoning.


----------

